# Actung please Important composer not to be missed Melchior Vulpius Amazing!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have some on cpo CD compilation called:
Die helle sonn leuchtet Deutsch kirchenlieder 4 track and of course, i have these super offerings whit Capella Delaminzia on is a double cd while the other a single cd , containing motets, sacrae cantatione, very good stuff,, please you should have a listen to this composer he amazing truly put truly said.There a double CDs René Micheal Roder and the othersingle cd it's still him, the afore mention capella annd also Vocal Consort Waldheim also sing schusle Waldheim.

Super artist amazing release, religious are not this music, relaxing, introspective, empty your minds, and you feel carry away whit the singning, the voices, it's heavenly good, I did not catch up whit this composer in the past but more and more his music grow slowly but certainly onnnnnnnn


----------

